# Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf



## Palerado (11. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich eigentlich aus einer WF Sinkschnur einen Schusskopf bauen indem ich die Running Line entferne und dann die ca. 9m lange Keule per Loop mit einer normalen 50er monofilen verbinde?
Ich weiß dass man normalerweise DT Schnüre verwendet aber ich frage mich halt ob man das auch mit einer WF hinbekommt.
Auch wenn man dadurch natürlich nur einen Schusskopf bekommt.

Daniel


----------



## Thomas E. (11. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Natürlich kannst du die von dir abgeschnittene Running line einer WF durch eine andere ersetzen, sei es nun Mono, Mono flach, oval oder schwimmende running line.
Aus welchem Grund auch immer du abschneidest, erreichst du mit einer dünneren und damit leichteren Schußschnur etwas mehr Weite.
Auch ist so das Ende des Kopfes für dich besser sichtbar.
Ich gebe noch 1.5- 2m Running line dazu, (außerhalb des Spitzenringes), für größtmögliche Weite.

Übrigens kannst du das eventuell vorhandene Reartaper einer WF (je nach Hersteller) für einen sanfteren Übergang dranlassen, diese Möglichkeit hat man bei DT -Leinen als Ausgangsmaterial eben nicht.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



Palerado schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann ich eigentlich aus einer WF Sinkschnur einen Schusskopf bauen indem ich die Running Line entferne und dann die ca. 9m lange Keule per Loop mit einer normalen 50er monofilen verbinde?
> Ich weiß dass man normalerweise DT Schnüre verwendet aber ich frage mich halt ob man das auch mit einer WF hinbekommt.
> ...




Hallo Daniel.

Ja das kannst du.........

PS: Was bezweckst du eigentlich mit deiner Frage ;+;+;+


----------



## Palerado (12. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Nun dazu was ich mit der Frage bezwecke:
Wie man vielleicht an der Frage erkennt bin ich Anfänger in Sachen Fliegenfischen. Ich wollte 1. herausfinden ob ich das mit dem Schusskopf richtig verstanden habe, 2. habe ich hier eine Sinkschnur die ich so nicht optimal brauchen kann. Meine Idee war also die Keule abzuschneiden und die Runningline durch eine schwimmende Monofilschnur zu ersetzen.

Soll für Norwegen sein.

Daniel


----------



## sundeule (12. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Klar; kannst Du machen. Dt´s werden eher genommen, weil sie oft für einen schmalen Taler zu haben sind. Dén Vorteil des Reartapers hat ja Thomas schon erläuter.
Bei der Runningline kannst Du Dir noch Gedanken über die gewünschten Eigenschaften machen (schwimmend, sinkend...) Wenn es (sinkendes) Monofil sein soll, ist Amnesia nicht die schlechteste Wahl, weil Du es immer wieder leicht strecken kanst. Außerdem ist es preiswert und reicht zum Probieren allemal.


----------



## Palerado (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Ich wollte eigentlich als Running line normale 60er monofile nehmen.
Also schwimmende Monofile, damit die Running Line nicht ins Kraut oder Steine geht. Dazu dann halt der sinkende Schusskopf.

De Rolle wollte ich dann direkt mit der 60er voll machen um nicht zusätzlich noch ein Backing anknoten zu müssen.


----------



## BigEarn (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Habe in dem Zusammenhang auch mal eine Frage, da ich selber noch nie mit Schussköpfen gefischt habe. Von wo wird die Running Line denn eigentlich geschossen? Kann mir vorstellen, dass es ein ganz schönes Wirrwarr ist, wenn man Mono genauso vor den Füßen oder im Schusskorb ablegt wie normale Fliegenschnur. Aber von der Rolle schießen lassen kann ich mich auch wiederum nicht vorstellen |kopfkrat


----------



## Palerado (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Ich denke mal dass man deswegen die Mono in einer entsprechenden Stärke wählt.
Eine 0,60er sollte sich ablegen lassen. Sooo viele Meter sind es ja nun auch nicht.

Von der Rolle schießen wird auf jeden Fall nicht gehen.


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Eine normale 60er Mono-Schnur wird meiner Meinung zu steif sein und zu stark kringeln. Damit wirst du keinen Spaß haben.
Die Amnesia hingegen kannst du vor dem Fischen einmal strecken und das Kringeln ist vorbei.
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Flyfisher1 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du die von dir abgeschnittene Running line einer WF durch eine andere ersetzen, sei es nun Mono, Mono flach, oval oder schwimmende running line.
> Aus welchem Grund auch immer du abschneidest, erreichst du mit einer dünneren und damit leichteren Schußschnur etwas mehr Weite.
> Auch ist so das Ende des Kopfes für dich besser sichtbar.
> Ich gebe noch 1.5- 2m Running line dazu, (außerhalb des Spitzenringes), für größtmögliche Weite.
> ...



Hallo Freunde, wie Thomas 45 schon schreibt, ist der Schusskopf beim Wurf auserhalb des Spitzenringes. Man wählt in der Regel den Schusskopf " zwei " AFTMA - Klassen über Der der Rute. Wenn man die WF - Leine also samt drangelassenem Stück Reartaper, ausserhalb des Spitzenringes, beschleunigen kann, ok. Innerhalb des selben müsste man für einen reibungsfreien Anschluss der Runningleine sorgen. Wie schon erwähnt, wird eine 60er Monofile so stark kringeln dass keine anständige Weite, ich spreche hier von 35 bis 40 Meter, erreicht wird. Es gibt oder gab, von DAM eine monofile Schnur, die oval ist, von oranger Farbe auf 200m Spule und mit 0,60mm angegeben wird. Die ist, wenn, für kleines Geld zu haben und entspricht zudem genau dem was der Flifi- Handel unter Anderem als Schussleine anbietet. Aufbau und Handhabung des Gerätes hier zu beschreiben würde den Rahmen sprengen. Schau in meinem Space: http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70D09128684F19ED!460.entry und suche dort nach weiteren angaben, wie AFTMA Tabelle, die man zu Auswiegen der Schnur braucht, oder Hechtfischen am Gewässergrund, Fliegenschnur spleißen ect.
Gruß Ff1


----------



## Maifliege (15. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo,

die erwähnte Amnesia in 9,1kg ist ok. Aber günstiger und nicht schlechter auch um die Rolle zu füllen ist "Trilene XL Smooth Casting" von Berkley in z. B. 0.42mm. Meine "lieblings" Schussschnur. Ist doch mal ein Knick in den ersten Metern einfach abschneiden, SK neu antüddeln und weiter, sind ja viele viele Meter auf der Rolle... Der SK hat "hinten" ne Schlaufe die Trilene wird mit nem "non slip knot" angeschlauft. Dauert unter einer Minute und die Schussschnur ist immer "frisch". Geht alles bestens mit einem Korb.
TL
Maifliege


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Man wählt in der Regel den Schusskopf " zwei " AFTMA - Klassen über Der der Rute.



Das halte ich persönlich für übertrieben.
Es sei denn man will einen kurzen Schußkopf haben und kürzt den schweren Schußkopf dementsprechend ein (womit er dann wiederum auch an Gewicht verliert).
Mit einem um zwei Klassen schweren Schußkopf werden die meißten Ruten überladen sein und die Schnur nicht mehr anständig beschleunigen.
Nur meine Meinung!!
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Kollegen
Hab da auch noch mal eine frage punkto Schußköpfe.
Ich war im Sommer in Kanada und habe mir dort zum Lachsfischen eine neue #10 Ausrüstung gekauft (Rolle hatte ich schon). Der Verkäufer im Laden gab mir als Schußkopf an einer schwimmenden Runningline einen Sinktip von Rio: 15ft 10wt Type 8 Sink Tip (150gr 9.7gm).
Zuerst möchte ich mal anmerken, das ich beim FliFi in diesen hohen Klassen unerfahren bin, da allerdings keine weiten Würfe nötig waren, hat´s ganz gut funktioniert, wichtig war nur, runter zum Grund mit der Fliege.
Meine Frage: gelten solche Sinktip auch als SK, bzw. was ist der Unterschied bzw. wie und wo und für was wird so ein Sinktip profimäßig eingesetzt?
Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die meisten SK so 6-9m lang sind, so ein Sinktip dagegen ist nur 3m (10ft).
Und was bedeutet eigentlich die Bezeichnung "grain" bzw. wieviel grain hat dieser Sinktip?
Danke schon mal
Johannes


----------



## sundeule (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Diese Theorie mt den zwei Schnurklassen höher erschließt sich mir auch nicht recht. Allenfalls wenn gemeint ist, eine zwei Klassen schwere DT zum Schneiden zu wählen. Dann ergibt sich womöglich ein Kopf, dessen Länge und Gewicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Wenn meine Rute mit einer WF von z.B. 14 gr. gut aufgeladen wird, wüsste ich nicht, weshalb ich bei einem Schußkopf 17-18 gr. benötigen soll.


----------



## AndreasG (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet eigentlich die Bezeichnung "grain" bzw. wieviel grain hat dieser Sinktip?
> Danke schon mal
> Johannes



Kuckst du hier.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fluefiske (16. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo !
Wenn ich das ideale WG meiner Fliegenrute weiss,kann ich die Länge des SK über die verschiedenen WG-Klassen der Schnüre anpassen.
Z.B. : Meine #8er wirft 18g.
Will ich einen kurzen SK,weil ich wenig Rückraum habe,nehme ich z.B.eine 11er DT und beschneide sie,bis die 18g erreicht sind.
Habe ich genug Rückraum und möchte die Schnur sanfter aufwassern und eine ruhigere Leinenführung,kann ich mir aus einer 8er oder 9er DT einen entsprechenden SK auf 18g fertigen.
So kann ich für meine Anforderungen mit den unterschiedlichen Schnurklassen meinen optimalen SK finden.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Flyfisher1 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Wenn ich das ideale WG meiner Fliegenrute weiss,kann ich die Länge des SK über die verschiedenen WG-Klassen der Schnüre anpassen.
> Z.B. : Meine #8er wirft 18g.
> Will ich einen kurzen SK,weil ich wenig Rückraum habe,nehme ich z.B.eine 11er DT und beschneide sie,bis die 18g erreicht sind.
> ...


Hallo Erich, Hallo Freunde,
die Vorgabe mit den zwei Schnurklassen höher als das Wurfgewicht der Rute, ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich habe sie von einem deutschen Casting - Meister im Fliegenwurf - weit. Den Grund habe ich nie hinterfragt, weil es bei meinen Ruten funktioniert. Nun habe ich mir einmal Gedanken darüber gemacht, da es Euch ja so sehr erstaunt.
Ich kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:
a) Moderne Ruten werfen locker 3 Schnurklassen
b) Wenn man mit normaler Schnur Weitwürfe machen will,   hält man möglichst viel Leine in der Luft, wodurch die Rute mehr aufgeladen wird, also mehr Wurfgewicht auf die Rute einwirkt.
c) Dein aufgeführtes Beispiel: 8er Rute 18 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Laut AFTMA - Tabelle ( siehe meine Website ) ist das Gewicht " 13,1 - 14,1 Gramm. Die von dir angegebenen 18 Gramm entsprächen danach " Schnurklasse 10 " .
Also zwei Klassen höher. 
Schneide ich mir einen Schusskopf, wähle ich das Gewicht beim ersten Schnitt zwei Klassen höher als das Wurfgewicht der Rute. Jetzt wird Probe geworfen und am hinteren Ende der Schnur Zentimeter - weise abgeschnitten und geworfen bis es zur Rute passt.


----------



## Thomas E. (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Meines Erachtens stammt die Empfehlung, den Sk zwei Klassen höher zu wählen aus einer vergangenen Zeit.
Seinerzeit gab es SK von Cortland und 3M in nur einer Länge von
9,15m.
Da war dieser Rat in etwa passend.

Das Problem heutzutage ist, das einige der Schnurhersteller sehr von den Vorgaben des schon
alten AFTMA- Systems abweichen !
Wiegt man Schnüre, egal ob SK,WF auf den ersten 9.15m mal nach, sind die Abweichungen (meist nach oben) gravierend.
Auffallend ist hier z.B. Guideline.
Für Leinen im Zweihand Bereich wird es noch komplizierter.

Das Beste wäre die Angabe von Länge, Gewicht und das Profil des SK oder der gesamten Keule auf der Verpackung.
Wird ja von einigen Schnurlieferanten schon praktiziert.

Trotzdem kommt man am Ausprobieren nicht vorbei, wenn man das Optimum wünscht.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## fluefiske (17. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> c) Dein aufgeführtes Beispiel: 8er Rute 18 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Laut AFTMA - Tabelle ( siehe meine Website ) ist das Gewicht " 13,1 - 14,1 Gramm. Die von dir angegebenen 18 Gramm entsprächen danach " Schnurklasse 10 " .
> Also zwei Klassen höher.


 
Ja genau.Dann habe ich eine bestimmte Länge,sagen wir mal 9m.
Will ich aber einen SK von 8m mit dem gleichen Gewicht,brauche ich einen SK in #11,den ich dann wie Du geschrieben hast,einkürze.
Möchte ich einen längeren SK,wäre #9 richtiger.

Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen,daß man experimentieren kann und für sich den richtigen SK in Länge und Gewicht aus verschiedenen Klassen fertigen kann.
Diese 2 Klassen über der Rute waren auch für mich die erste Info und für Anfänger erstmal ausreichend.

Die von Thomas geforderten Angaben von Länge, Gewicht und das Profil des SK oder der gesamten Keule auf der Verpackung wünsche ich mir auch schon seit vielen Jahren.
Bei RIO z.B. werden auf der HP die einzelnen Sektionen der Schnüre in Länge aufgeführt und das Gewicht der ersten 9.14m und der kompletten Keule angegeben.
Mit diesen Daten kann ich was anfangen und mir die Schnur für meine Bedürfnisse kaufen.
Ich denke,die ganze Schnurverwirrung ist so gewollt.
Hätte ich exaktere Angaben gehabt,wäre meine Schnursammlung etwas magerer.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Clouserfan (21. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Leute!
Etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringt vieleicht dieser Artikel:
www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/AFFTA.html
Daraus erklärt sich wie die Gewichte bei einteiligen Schnüren und die verschiedenen Schnurzusammenstellungen(Runningline+Schußköpfe) gewichtet werden, und wie lang diese sind.

Grüße Clouserfan


----------



## Thomas E. (22. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Sicher sind die neuen "AFFTA 2- Hand line standards", entwickelt von erfahrenen Werfern eine Hilfe für die Wahl der passenden Schnur.
Dazu muß man aber wissen, das besonders die längergezogenen Speylines  eben ausschließlich für diese Würfe gemacht werden und aufgrund des hohen Gewichtes "Überkopf" nicht mehr werfbar sind.

Auch 2- Hand Schußköpfe gleichen Herstellers und gleicher Schnurklasse haben auf selbe Länge geschnitten oft Unterschiede von mehreren Gramm. Traurig !

Hier hilft nur vorsichtiges Einkürzen und immer wieder probieren.
Für meine meisten Ruten habe ich das optimale Wurfgewicht so ermittelt.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Clouserfan (22. September 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Ich glaube aber den Anglern wäre mehr geholfen, wenn die Aktion und das Wurfgewicht auf den Ruten ständen. 
So verkauft man natürlich nur ein mal Rute und Schnur. Schon klar. 
Und der nächste Punkt ist ganz einfach der Zeitfaktor. Ich habe 3 unterschiedliche Ruten in Gebrauch, und bei jeder soll ich mich in stundenlanger Kleinarbeit selber an das Idealmaß meiner Ruten herantasten? Wofür gebe ich den Geld für fertige Ruten aus?

Für mich liegt, weil ich mir nicht noch selber Ruten bauen will, der Lösungsansatz viel mehr in der Feststellung des idealen Wurfgewichtes der Rute, um dann meine Schnur fertig zu stellen, oder eine passende zu erwerben.
Eine Hilfe dafür ist : www.urrs.info

Gruß.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Leider ist es so dass Rutenhersteller sich nicht auf einen Standard einigen und somit auch nicht zu erwarten ist, dass jemals Ruten verschiedener Hersteller darüber zu vergleichen sind. Fakt ist, dass jeder Rutenhersteller sein eigenes Wurfprofil auf die Ruten überträgt. Hierzu werden die Ruten von unterschiedlichen Werfern getestet und aus dem Durchschnitt des subjetive empfundenen Wurfgewichtes die AFTMA - Klasse der Rute bestimmt. Die AFFTA hat gottlob die AFTMA - KLassen für normale Schnüre unverändert übernommen, so dass man den Angaben auf der Schnurpackung trauen kann. Ich habe noch nie eine Fliegenschnur ( Markenhersteller ) in die Hände bekommen, deren Angaben nicht gestimmt hätten. Selbst Billigprodukte ( meist Markenprodukte mit kleinen Fehlern ) entsprachen immer den Angaben auf der Verpackung. Wo hingegen Gewichtsangaben 
( AFTMA -Klasse ) auf renomierten Ruten manchmal nicht stimmten. Was nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn man den Link:  www.urrs.info meines Vorredners genau durchliest.


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



> Ich habe noch nie eine Fliegenschnur ( Markenhersteller ) in die Hände bekommen, deren Angaben nicht gestimmt hätten.



Sorry, aber dann hast Du wohl noch nicht wirklich viele Schnüre in Hände gehabt.

Z.B. 
VARIVAS ORIGINAL AIRS Fly Line WF5F = Knapp zu schwer

VISION Target WF5F  = Knapp zu schwer

GUIDELINE Presentation WF4F = Gewicht einer 5er Schnur

Guideline Pike DC WF9F/HI = Gewicht einer 11er Schnur

usw.


----------



## laverda (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Eine Rute speichert und überträgt Energie, die in Form von Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung der Rutenspitze auf die Schnur übertragen wird. 
Die Rute kann eine bestimmte Kraft übertragen (Aufladung, Wurfgewicht) und entfaltet diese entsprechend ihrer Aktion (Kraft-Auslenkungs-Kennlinie). Sonst nichts!! 
Das ist reine Physik.  
Jede Rute hat einen "Wurfgewichtsbereich" der je nach Aktion weiter oder enger sein kann. Diesen Bereich kann man sehr einfach bestimmen!!
Insofern ist auch ein kurzer Schusskopf hoher Schnurklasse gegenüber einem längeren niedrigerer Schnurklasse vollkommmen logisch. 
Um das geeignete "Wurfgewicht" und eine Aktionsklassifizierung zu ermitteln, reicht es, eine kurze Auslenkungsmessung an der Rute vorzunehmen und diese Daten auszuwerten. 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es wieder mal heißt, alles sei ausschließlich individuell, es gäbe keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Physik und "Wurfeigenschaften" usw usw...... 
Ich habe ein Auswertungsprogramm für Auslenkungsmessungen an Fliegenruten entwickelt, das ausschließlich auf physikalischen und geometrischen Daten der Fliegenrute basiert. 
Die Sache befindet sich derzeit noch in der Testphase (BETA-version). Ich möchte erst noch 2-3 Blanks gemäß meiner Berechnungen "tunen", um die Ergebnisse auch für den Rutenbau nutzen zu können. Für fertige Ruten reicht es jetzt schon.


----------



## goeddoek (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Na, endlich - ich dachte schon, ich müsste Dich per PN antickern, damit Du hier was dazu schreibst :m

Finde ich wirklich sehr spannend, was Du da bisher "ausgetüftelt" hast #6


----------



## laverda (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hi Goeddoek, 
schön, was von dir zu hören.... |wavey:

Ich wollte eigentlich warten, bis ich meinen ersten, ausschließlich  nach Messwerten "zurechtgeschnippelten" Blank probegeworfen habe. (Kürzen der Spitze um 8,5 cm, Handteil 7,5 cm, Abschlusskappe leicht beschwert für bessere Gewichtsverteilung, Länge 261 cm, Gewicht 114 gr)
Die letzten Tage war ich mit dem Aufbau des Rütchens beschäftigt, heute habe ich die letzte Bindung lackiert. (Beim Endring hab ich mich doch glatt etwas vermessen, der ist ne Spur zu weit #d)
Morgen werde ich die Aktionswerte dann exakt vermessen und auswerten. 
Die "fühlt" sich wirklich gut an, da sind aber einige Aktionswerte, die ich erst nach Probewürfen endgültig einordnen kann, da ich keine 100 Ruten für Vergleichsmessungen habe. |kopfkrat
Man glaubt einfach nicht, was so ein simpler Kunststoffstecken alles an physikalischen und geometrischen Verhältnissen hervorbringt, wenn man dies aus Sicht des Fliegenfischers analysiert. |bigeyes
Daher muss ich FLYRAN in der _jetzigen_ Ausführlichkeit für den Hausgebrauch etwas reduzieren. FLYRAN sollte nur die aussagekräftigsten Werte enthalten.  #6


----------



## Flyfisher1 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann hast Du wohl noch nicht wirklich viele Schnüre in Hände gehabt.
> 
> Z.B.
> VARIVAS ORIGINAL AIRS Fly Line WF5F = Knapp zu schwer
> ...



Upps, da habe ich mich wohl etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Gebe zu dass ich nicht die Schnüre aller Hersteller überprüft habe, da ich nur 3M, Cordland und Masteline - Schnüre fische. Die Berkley - Schnur meines Kollegen stimmt auch. Knapp zu schwer ist natürlich auch keine genaue Aussage ( ist hierbei die Toleranz aus der Tabelle berücksichtigt?) Die Aussage von Laverda scheint mir da schon vielversprechender, da er sich auf physikalische Werte des Rutenblanks bezieht, was der einzig richtige Weg zu sein scheint. Ich habe mich bisher an der 15 Grad Speedmessung von Ludwig Reim orientiert, mit der ich gut beraten war. Andere Methoden mögen genauer sein, sind mir aber für eine schnelle Überprüfung zu umständlich. Bin also gespannt was Laverda da ausgeheckt hat?


----------



## fischling (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Fliegenwerfer,

  eine interessante Diskussion mit vielen Wahrheiten und auch einigen Vermutungen, die nicht von Jedermann geteilt werden können, weil sie für manchen nur bedingt brauchbar sind oder praktischen Erfahrungen widersprechen. 

  Bei der Diskussion geht es ja inzwischen wieder mal um die Wahl der "richtigen" Fliegenrute mit der "richtigen" Ausstattung. 

  Beim Fliegenfischen ist es einfacher als beim Fahrradfahren, da gäbe es bei der Auswahl des geeigneten Modells und der optimalen Ausstattung viel mehr Fragen. Die Mehrheit fährt aber auf "normalen" fertigmontiert gekauften Fahrrädern und kommt damit ganz gut zurecht. 

  Auch die Mehrheit der Fliegenfischer "fährt" bei der Benutzung von "Fliegenfischgerätschaftszusammenstellungen" mit den herkömmlichen Bezeichnungen und Angaben einigermaßen gut und kommt damit zurecht. 

  Am Anfang steht die Entscheidung an, wo und auf was soll gefischt werden, fein oder grob, puristisch trocken oder gewichtig tief, vor den Füßen oder ist Distanz notwendig. Dann entscheidet man sich für ein Fliegenrutenmodell nach Klasse, Länge, Aktion, Teilung, Marke und Preis, und hat dann ein Gerät, mit dem man zurecht kommen muss. 
Auswahl hat man dann nur noch bei Rolle und Fliegenschnur, die an die Rute anzupassen ist wie eine Hose an den eigenen Arsch, wo eng oder weit und ob man in die Disco geht oder sich aufs Fahrrad setzt Kriterien sind.

  Jeder handhabt seine Fliegenrute individuell, bewegt sich unterschiedlich, bevorzugt bestimmte Rutenaktionen, die seinem Wurfstil entgegenkommen und wird sich irgendwann Gedanken über die Wahl und das "richtige" Gewicht einer Fliegenschnur machen.

  Geht es nur um Distanzwürfe, ist die Ermittlung des *individuell* optimalen Wurfgewichtes durch einfaches Ausprobieren sehr einfach. Man nimmt eine in etwa passende DT Schnur (mit Vorfach) geht auf die Wiese und wirft damit, hat man in etwa die Länge gefunden, bei der die Rute optimal arbeitet, die Schnur die schönste Schlaufe bildet, sich am besten streckt und am weitesten schießt, merkt man sich die ausgebrachte Leinenlänge durch eine Markierung (Filzstift) zwischen Rolle und Leitring, an der man die Leine in der Hand hat.
Bestätigt sich die die ausgebrachte Leinenlänge immer wieder als optimal, kann man durch einfaches Wiegen der ausgebrachten Leine (außerhalb des Spitzenringes) das passende Wurfgewicht oder das optimale Gewicht eines Schusskopfes aus einer solchen Schnur bestimmen. 
Verwendet man andere Leinen wird man bei gleichem Wurfstil zu ähnlichen, nahe liegenden Werten kommen, d.h., auch beim Angeln auf kürzere Distanzen wäre eine gleiche Rutenbelastung durch eine Schnur höherer Klasse mit gleichem Wurfgewicht angenehm spürbar. 

  Jetzt gilt es nur noch die "richtige" Schnur zu finden, denn auch mit dem Wissen um das "optimale Gewicht" gilt es noch Ausformungen, Dichteunterschiede, Oberflächenbeschaffenheit, Steifheit, Beständigkeit, Geldbeutel und so weiter in Betracht zu ziehen.

  Fischling


----------



## laverda (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hi Flifis, 
die "Individualisten" kaufen ihre Autos und andere hochpreisige Artikel hoffentlich auch ohne Angabe technischer Kennwerte. 
In der Rubrik Hubraum und Leistung, Anzahl der Sitze und Hängerlast steht bei denen bestimmt einfach nur "GENUG", "AUSREICHEND" etc im Fahrzeugschein. Notfalls stimmt eben die Aussage des Verkäufers.  
Reklamiert wegen Unbrauchbarkeit für den angepriesenen Einsatz oder Abweichungen vom technischen Datenblatt oder sonstigen Lügen haben die auch noch nie. 
Glückwunsch!!!! 
Solche Kunden sucht jeder Verkäufer, gekauft wie gesehen und gut ist. Bei Privatverkäufen I.O., aber hier geht es um teure Sportgeräte, um Massenware, die Kenndaten erfüllen MUSS. Selbst die Hersteller rühmen sich damit, dass jeder Blank auf "Aktion "getestet wird, bevor der das Lager verlässt. 
Komisch, dass ALLE Fehlkäufe tätigen, weil uns die Hersteller Daten vorenthalten und ein großer Teil der "Betrogenen" findet dies auch noch in Ordnung. Nach einigen Hundertern ist man dann endlich schlauer und redet von Individualismus, vielleicht, weil man diese "Pannen" nicht eingestehen will. 
Eine Rute, eine Schnur ist aus Kunststoff, wird berechnet, hat klar definierte Kenndaten und technische Eigenschaften und folgt der Physik. 
Wie sonst bitteschön sollen die Dinger denn produziert werden???? Made in China steht drauf und die Konstruktion sitzt in EU oder USA. Die China-Jungs brauchen messbare Qulitäts- und Funktionsmerkmale für die Produktion und Qualitätskontrolle. 
Nur die Kunden, die müssen mit Feinwaage, Massband und Testgewichten zum nächstbesten Höker oder sich durch einen unendlichen Rutenwald wedeln, weil sich der Mythos Fliegenfischen angeblich nicht in Zahlen fassen lässt. 

Egal, .......worauf ich heute hinaus will ist folgendes und passt auch ganz gut zum Thema: 
Ich habe einen Blank gekauft, laut Hersteller geeignet für Schnurklasse 6, medium fast, 275cm. 
Vermessungen des Blanks (auf Grundlage der 3,75/15°-Messung) haben ergeben, das ist nach üblicher Kategorisierung gerade mal ein gut 4er, allerdings fast-Xfast. 

Ich habe aufgrund der andauernden Fehlangaben bei Ruten ein Analyseprogramm (FLYRAN, FLY Rod ANalising)zur umfassenden Auswertung o.g. Messmethode (3-Punkt-Messung) geschrieben und den Blank aufgrund der FLYRAN-Ergebnisse an der Spitze um 8,5 cm und am Handteil um 7,5 cm eingekürzt. Ich habe nach Erfahrungen anderer auch im Internet gefragt und......:
die Fachwelt schrie auf, sowas könne man doch nicht machen, das Ergebnis KÖNNE gar nichts werden und ich solle bloß niemand sowas empfehlen, ich könne doch wohl selbst nicht ernsthaft SOLCHEN Ergebnissen trauen usw. usw. 

Nur absolut NIEMAND konnte mit Fakten begründen, WARUM denn das nicht gehen sollte (alles Individualisten). 
Die FLYRAN-WERTE des Blanks waren ziemlich eindeutig und ich habe in meiner Eigenschaft als Physik-gläubiger Ingenieur den Blank entsprechend gekürzt und das Rütchen aufgebaut. Design egal, funktionieren muss die!!!!

Die Rute ist jetzt fertig und heute habe ich die fast 2 Stunden probegeworfen. 

Ergebnis: Länge 261 cm, Schussgewicht 17,5 +/- 1gr 
Eigentlich waren 16,5 gr geplant aber durch die Beringung und Lackierung hat sich das etwas angehoben. Nächstes mal werde ich diesen Effekt mit berücksichtigen. 
Messergebnisse der Rute: 3,75° Auslenkung (1/15 der aktiven Rutenlänge) bei exakt 17,5 gr, Eigenfrequenz der mit Schussgewicht belasteten Rute beträgt 71,8 (idealer Wert für Kohlefaserruten 72 pro Minute). 
Wurfeigenschaften: Ich habe entspannt über 15 m Schnur in der Luft halten können und die 20m Marke deutlich überworfen. Einer, der es richtig kann, schickt bestimmt noch einige Meter Backing mit hinaus. (Ich muss unbedingt mal einen Flifi-kurs buchen)
Eine umfassende abschließende Auswertung werde ich morgen vornehmen. 

Vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis: FLYRAN berechnet NUR gemäß physikalischer Gesetze und einigen geometrischen Beziehungen. Berechnet wird ausschließlich mit naturwissenschaftlichen Zusammenhängen und physikalischen Einheiten. Statt "medium fast" und ähnlichen Angaben für "Individualisten" gibt es Zahlen und Fakten mit den korrekten Einheiten. 

Übrigens: Die o.g. Rute ist meine ERSTE Selbstgebaute und 3. Fliegenrute überhaupt. Ich konnte also auf keinerlei Erfahrung zurückgreifen, die ist sozusagen "am Reißbrett entstanden".


----------



## Tewi (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

hallo laverda,

dann beglückwünsche ich Dir zur ersten (fast!)perfekten eigenbaufliegenrute! ich verfolge deine beiträge mit viel interesse auch in anderen foren und ich muß sagen, wenn alles so weiter läuft, werde ich mir wohl eine rute mit meinen wünschen und angaben bei dir aufbauen lassen! ich benötige noch eine #3 rute fürs leichte fischen. und da kommst du mir gerade recht! grins. freue mich auf den nächsten abend bei dir zum fliegenbinden und schußköpfe basteln.

so nun schluß hier, ich will zum fischen an die niers!!! mal sehen was die hechte sagen!


----------



## Flyfisher1 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Laverda, " Bravo und Dank " für deine geleistete Arbeit. Was du sagst ist 100% richtig und entspricht meinen Erfahrungen. Wäre schön wenn ich an deinen Erkenntnissen, in Form von Formel und Anleitung teilhaben könnte. Einen Fliegenfischer    ( Wurfkurs ) musst du nicht buchen, den würde ich dir als Gegenleistung, ganz individuell, zukommen lassen.
Die Ausführungen von Fischling und einigen Anderen erinnern mich an eine Geste und Ausspruch die man hier bei uns macht, wenn Jemand eine Aussage tätigt die keine Fakten enthält. Mit beiden Händen wird eine Distanz von ca. 50cm angezeigt und dann sagt man " schnell mach Platz, ich hab das Maß vom Ofentürchen" ! Genau so exakt sind die Aussagen mancher Hersteller im Bezug auf Rutenwerte. Aber das ist ja so gewollt. Dann kann man Alles für alles Mögliche verkaufen und die Schuld dem Käufer geben.


----------



## fischling (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Laverda.

  ich habe mal eine (zwei) Frage(n), Du schreibst: 

  " _Eine Rute speichert und überträgt Energie, die in Form von Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung der Rutenspitze auf die Schnur übertragen wird. 
Die Rute kann eine bestimmte Kraft übertragen (Aufladung, Wurfgewicht) und entfaltet diese entsprechend ihrer Aktion (Kraft-Auslenkungs-Kennlinie). Sonst nichts!! 
Das ist reine Physik._"

  Meiner Vorstellung nach funktioniert so ein Bauteil wie eine Angelrute in gleicher Weise wie jedes andere beliebige Federsystem dem eine Formveränderung aufgezwungen wird. Die für die Veränderung der Form (Biegung) aufgewendete/eingebrachte Energie (Kraft x Weg) wird von dem Bauteil bei der Rückkehr in den Ausgangszustand wieder abgegeben. Die an der Rutenspitze auf das angehängte Gewicht wirkende (nicht gleichförmige) Kraft verleiht diesem eine Beschleunigung die einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs zur Folge hat. Am Ende der Wurfbewegung hat sich die in der "krummen" Rute gespeicherte *Potentielle Energie* auf die Schnur übertragen und liegt nun als *Kinetische** Energie* vor (Masse x Geschwindigkeit).

  Doch das ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Auch durch die Wurfbewegung allein wird von der Rutenspitze eine Kraft auf das Wurfgewicht wirksam, die diesem eine Beschleunigung und einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs verleiht, z.B. beim Werfen mit einer Art unbiegsamen Besenstiel. Es ist immer eine Kombination, das Verhältnis der wirksamen Anteile ist abhängig vom Wurfstil.

  Weiterhin stellst Du fest:

  " _Die Rute ist jetzt fertig und heute habe ich die fast 2 Stunden probegeworfen. 
Ergebnis: Länge 261 cm, Schussgewicht 17,5 +/- 1gr 
Eigentlich waren 16,5 gr geplant aber durch die Beringung und Lackierung hat sich das etwas angehoben. Nächstes mal werde ich diesen Effekt mit berücksichtigen. 
Messergebnisse der Rute: 3,75° Auslenkung (1/15 der aktiven Rutenlänge) bei exakt 17,5 gr, Eigenfrequenz der mit Schussgewicht belasteten Rute beträgt 71,8 (idealer Wert für Kohlefaserruten 72 pro Minute)."_ 

Ich will jetzt nicht die "willkürlich" ermittelten 17,5 Gramm (g) hinterfragen (d.h., ob dieses Wurfgewicht als Empfehlung genügt und praxistauglich ist), aber interessant ist, wenn sich durch angebrachtes Gewicht wie durch Beringung das Wurfgewicht erhöhen lässt, könnte man doch durch Anwinden von zusätzlichem Gewicht (z.B. Bleidraht) die fertige Rute tunen und schwerere Schnüre werfen oder größere Distanzen erzielen. 

  Es gibt noch eine Menge zu bedenken. Auf FLYRAN (FLY Rod ANalysing) bin ich gespannt.

  Fischling


----------



## laverda (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hi Flifis
Tewi, 
der Winter kommt bestimmt, ist lang und wir werden da hoffentlich noch manches Stündchen zusammenhocken. 
Für das Rütchen müssen wir aber einen geeigneten Blank suchen, der das auch hergibt, was du dir vorstellst. 

Flyfisher1, 
auf dein großzügiges Angebot komme ich gerne beizeiten zurück 
FLYRAN ist kein Geheimnis, und wertet (fast) ausschließlich die 3,75/15° Messung von Reim aus. Ich habe diese lediglich ein wenig erweitert und extrahiere zusätzliche Werte, die z.T. für den Hausgebrauch einer Rutenbestimmung vielleicht nicht unbedingt notwendig sind, für eine umfassendere Ruten/Blank-Bestimmung und/oder Abstimmung mit Schnur/Schusskopf aber sehr aufschlussreich sind. 
Nur soviel, sonst wird es zu umfangreich: bei den "Reimschen" Auslenkungen weisen Rutenaktionen mehrere typische und wichtige Merkmale auf, die bei anderen Mess- und Auswertemethoden nicht beachtet werden. Insofern habe ich nach Analysen auch anderer Messmethoden nur das berücksichtigt, was mathematisch physikalisch nachweisbar ist und vor allem mit geringem Aufwand messbar ist. 
Messgeräte: Münzen, Maßband, Stoppuhr, kleine Schraubzwinge, Klebeband.  Zeitaufwand: max 15 min. 
Du kannst dich gerne bei Interesse per PN bei mir melden, schließlich warst du es auch, der mich ursprünglich auf diese Messmethode aufmerksam gemacht hat. :m

Fischling, 
es gibt selbstverständlich Überlagerung der Bewegungen beim Wurf, trotzdem erfolgt die GESAMTE Übertragung der Wurfenergie über die Rute und wird DIREKT und unmittelbar gemäß der nicht linearen Federkonstante der Rute übertragen. 
Für mathematisch physikalische Details bitte einen neuen Thread aufmachen, hier möchte ich gerne nur das diskutieren, was die Mehrheit der boardies auch interessiert. 
Nur soviel: 
Die ganze Sache basiert auf dem Energieerhaltungssatz und mit stark vereinfachten  linearen Zusammenhängen wie Kraft=MasseXBeschleunigung komme ich hier nicht aus. 

Zu der "Versteifung" (Erhöhung des Schussgewichtes) der Rute nach Beringung und Lackierung: 
1. Natürlich wird die Rute steifer, wenn ich Segmente der Rute versteife (zerschneide mal eine 2-teilige Rute und bastel eine 4-teilige draus).
2. Der Verlauf der Federkennlinie ist im Bereich geringer Belastung sehr viel anders als im oberen Bereich, sehr kleine Änderungen von Gewicht und Gewichtsverteilung machen sich da deutlich bemerkbar. 
3. Eine schwerere Rute speichert mehr Energie und der Verlauf des Wechsels zwischen Aufladung und Geschwindigkeit verläuft anders. Wirf mal eine Kohlefaser gegen eine Gespließte gleichen Schussgewichtes, oder eine mit spritziger Spitzenaktion gegen eine, die nur aus dem Rückgrat wirft. 
Jeder Rutenbauer sprach mir gegenüber von spürbaren Veränderungen durch Beringung, Lackierung usw. nur leider konnte das keiner in Zahlen fassen. 
Ist jetzt auch nicht mehr notwendig, die hab ich mir selbst "erarbeitet". 
Zur Bemerkung, ob das wohl ausreiche, wenn "willkürliche" 17,5 +/- 1gr Schussgewicht ermittelt wurden: 
Das ist bereits um DIMESIONEN genauer, als alles mandere, was auf dem Markt erhältlich ist!!! 

Bezüglich der "Willkürlichkeit": ALLE Messmethoden gehen physikalisch vollkommen korrekt, von einer Belastungsmessung aus. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Werte, die durch Messung, Berechnung, grafische Auswertung und jahrelange Erfahrung aus Rutenbau und Casting (Gruß an Reim, Matschewski) als willkürlich bezeichnet werden können. 
Anders wird der Schuh draus:
Frage: Was ist bitteschön eine willkürliche 6er Rute????????
Nehmen wir an, die Schnurhersteller halten sich exakt an Klassengewichte: 
1. Schnur: WF6 9m Keule: 10 gr , 15m 13,75gr
2. Schnur: DT6  9m 10gr, 15m 16,5gr,
3. Schnur: WF 7 12m Keule, 9m 12gr, 12m 16gr, 15m 18gr
4. Schnur: DT7 9m 12gr, 15m 20 gr
4. Schnur: WF 8 9m Keule 14,5 gr 15m 19gr
Keine Berücksichtigung des Tapers und von Schussköpfen reden wir schon mal gar nicht!!!
 Jetzt kommt (nicht nur) Laverda und sagt: Sch***** auf Schnurklassen, die Rute wird vom Gewicht geladen und nicht von unzutreffenden Schnurklassen. 
Laut Hersteller wäre mein Rütchen wahrscheinlich eine 6/8er und damit hätte der sogar recht! Nur was sagt denn das dem Kunden?????
Bei zutreffender Angabe des Schussgewichtes auf der Rute brauche ich nur noch das Gewicht der beabsichtigten Schusslänge und ob ich da eine Dt, WF oder Schusskopf wähle, hängt von den individuellen Gegebenheiten und Vorlieben ab, nur das GEWICHT muss  stimmen. 
Komisch, dass diese physikalisch korrekte Angabe bei Schussköpfen für die Schnurhersteller offensichtlich kein Problem ist. 

TL


----------



## laverda (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Wen es interessiert, so sieht das gute Stück aus:


----------



## fischling (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Laverda,

  auf den ersten Blick eine handwerklich gelungene Fliegenrute!


  Wir sind jetzt zwar schon weit von der ursprünglichen Fragestellung entfernt, aber Abweichungen vom Thema sind ja nicht ungewöhnlich und manchmal ergeben sich dabei auch interessante Meinungen und informative Aspekte. 

  Bei den meisten Angelruten wird das geeignete Wurfgewicht angegeben, bei Fliegenruten steht verklausuliert die empfohlene Schurklasse drauf. Häufig stehen zusätzlich wortblumige Beschreibungen in den Anpreisungen. Die Wahl der „richtigen“ Rute wird danach in den meisten Fällen sehr subjektiv entschieden. Ob nun *objektiv vergleichbare* Daten bei der Auswahl das Ausprobieren und subjektive Vergleichen verschiedener Modelle ersetzen können, ist zu bezweifeln, es kann bestenfalls helfen, die zu treffende Entscheidung zu festigen. 
  Es wurde schon viel darüber gestritten, ob und wie gut sich mit solchen Messwerten Ruten praxistauglich überhaupt vergleichen lassen. Dass Du jetzt suggerierst, mit FLYRAN gelingt es Dir, Fliegenruten maßgerecht den Bedürfnissen und an den Benutzer anzupassen, lässt zumindest bei mir einige Zweifel aufkommen.

  Du schreibst zum Beispiel:
_
„Ich möchte erst noch 2-3 Blanks gemäß meiner Berechnungen _"tunen"_, um die Ergebnisse auch für den Rutenbau nutzen zu können. Für fertige Ruten reicht es jetzt schon.“

„Um das geeignete "Wurfgewicht" und eine Aktionsklassifizierung zu ermitteln, reicht es, eine kurze Auslenkungsmessung an der Rute vorzunehmen und diese Daten auszuwerten.“ 

“Die Rute kann eine bestimmte Kraft übertragen (Aufladung, Wurfgewicht) und entfaltet diese entsprechend ihrer Aktion (Kraft-Auslenkungs-Kennlinie). Sonst nichts!!“

„Eine Rute speichert und überträgt _Energie_, die _in Form von Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung_ der Rutenspitze auf die Schnur übertragen wird.“

„es gibt selbstverständlich Überlagerung der Bewegungen beim Wurf, trotzdem erfolgt die GESAMTE Übertragung der Wurfenergie über die Rute und wird DIREKT und unmittelbar gemäß der _nicht linearen Federkonstante_ der Rute übertragen.“

„Die ganze Sache basiert auf dem Energieerhaltungssatz und mit stark _vereinfachten linearen Zusammenhängen_ wie Kraft=MasseXBeschleunigung komme ich hier nicht aus.“

„_Eine schwerere Rute speichert mehr Energie_ und der Verlauf des Wechsels zwischen Aufladung und Geschwindigkeit verläuft anders.“_ 

  Einige Deiner Feststellungen überfordern meinen Kenntnisstand, zum Beispiel, dass sich Energie in Form von Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung übertragen lässt, auch weiß ich nicht was "lineare Konstante" und "lineare Zusammenhänge" sind. 

  Und dass die Energiespeicherung einer Feder (hier Fliegenrute) durch höheres Eigengewicht vergrößert werden kann, höre ich auch zum ersten Mal, es sei denn, Du meinst damit, dass z.B. eine 8er Rute mehr Wurfgewicht packt als eine 6er aus gleichem Material.
  Schwerere Ringe an eine Rute zu basteln, das Harz nicht vom Blank zu schleifen, mehr Lack drauf zu schmieren oder gleich wieder schwereres Glasfasermaterial zu nehmen, um damit das Wurfgewicht zu erhöhen - wenn sich das durch Messungen beweisen lässt, kann irgendwas nicht stimmen, ist irgendwo ein Denkansatz falsch.

  Zum Schluss und um meinen allgemeinen Standpunkt klarzustellen, ich stimme Thomas 45 und allen andern zu, die meinen, dass man am Ausprobieren und Ermitteln des optimalen Wurfgewichtes nicht vorbei kommt, wenn man das Optimum wünscht, und dass es ein Fortschritt wäre, wenn man auf der Verpackung die Angaben von Länge, Gewicht und das Profil des SK oder der gesamten Keule erkennen könnte.


  Fischling


----------



## Flyfisher1 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Bravo Laverda, schnieke sag ich da. " Pedanten " würden da noch was zu mäkeln finden. Meine erste Selbstgebaute war bei Weitem nicht so toll gearbeitet. Zu meiner Entlastung sei gesagt, dass mir damals, ein so exzellenter zwei Komponenten - Bindungslack, wie es sie heute gibt, nicht zur Verfügung stand. Für Jene, die Laverda's Ausführungen zu physikalischen Gegebenheiten immer noch anzweifeln, habe ich, als Biker, einen Vorschlag, setzt Euch mal auf ein Moped ( Motorrad wäre zu gefährlich) und lasst die physikalischen Gesetze außer Beachtung. ( Man kann ja so ein leichtes Teil mal eben mit Druck, Zug und Schwung gegen die Schwerkraft dirigieren ) auwa..... geht das schief.
Zum Rutenbau, so viel, etliche meiner ersten Ruten, hielten nicht das was der Hersteller des Blanks versprach. Nach vielen Versuchen und gebauten Ruten, lehrte mich die Erfahrung, was ich tun musste um eine Rute so hin zu bekommen, wie ich sie haben wollte. Frank de la Porte war meine erste Hilfe, er war es der mir sagt: Die ersten zwei cm eines Blanks musst du wegschneiden, das ist der Überstand von der Produktion. Anschließend kannst du dich dann an das Wurfgewicht, durch vorsichtiges kürzen heran tasten, nur was ab ist ist ab. Wenn's nicht passt haste Pech. Es passte öfter nicht. Dann propagierte Hans Steinfort, Gott hab ihn selig, die 2,40m Rute bedenkenlos, 40 cm am Handteil zu kürzen, Damit sie mehr " Dampf " bekäme. So erhielt ich aus meiner 6er Rute 
( der Blank war vom Hersteller als 5er klassifiziert ) eine 9er Rute mit richtig " Dampf ". Nur wer fischt schon mit einer 2,10m Rute Klasse 9 am kleinen Forellenbach. Kurz und schnell war sie jetzt, aber kaum noch zu gebrauchen. So vergingen einige Jahre mit Versuch und Irrtum, bis ich meine Erfahrung gesammelt hatte. Erst als ich Theo Matschewsky und bei ihm Ludwig Reim, mit dem ich mich viele Stunden unterhielt, kennen gelernt hatte, war mir klar was ich tue und warum ich es genau so tat. Beschreiben hätte ich es nicht können, nun konnte ich es erklären und sogar berechnen. Vorher war es Erfahrung und Bauchgefühl. Ab da waren es exakte Werte, nach denen ich arbeiten konnte.
Ich will Keinem seinen Individualismus absprechen, nur wenn ein Hersteller eine Fliegenrute klassifiziert, soll er sich gefälligst an die angegebenen Werte halten und da ist das Mass aller Dinge immer noch die AFTMA - Klasse. Für mein gutes Geld will ich, wenn ich eine fünfer Rute kaufe keine 6er haben. Mittlerweile werden ja die Ruten schon mit drei Gewichtsklassen betitelt. Machen die, aber was nicht den genauen Werten entspricht, muss mit " Wurfakrobatik " ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## laverda (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hi Fischling, 
ich versuche hier mal kurz und verständlich auf deine Fragen zu antworten: 
Wenn du eine Rute im Laden "prüfst", was machst du dann? 
Du wippst die Rute auf ganzer Länge auf und ab und biegst per Hand Streckenabschnitte der Rutenlänge (Steifheit, Trägheit, Wurfgewicht) und versetzt die durch schnelles Hin- und Herbewegen am Handteil in Querschwingungen (Aktionsverhalten), bei denen ein Punkt im oberen Drittel der Rute scheinbar stillsteht (Knotenpunkt der Eigenschwingung). Du entscheidest aufgrund von Erfahrung und Vorliebe und wirst Unterschiede in Aktion und Wurfgewicht gefühlsmäßig begründen können. 
Exakt diese Prüfung nehme ich auch vor, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass dies unter genau definierten Bedingungen geschieht, und ruten- sowie aktions-typische Merkmale zahlenmäßig erfasst werden. 
Du wirst bereits im Laden abschätzen können, ob das Rütchen eher bei 10 oder 30 gr "Wurfgewicht" liegt, ob die eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion oder ein eher weiches Ruckgrat hat. 
Diese Werte sind eindeutig nicht nur fühlbar sondern auch MESSBAR und stehen in einem physikalisch/mathematisch exakten Zusammenhang mit dem Verlauf der Rutenkennlinie (Auslenkung/Belastung) und dem Verlauf der zugehörigen Federkennzahl und Eigenfrequenz sowie dem Verlauf der Energiespeicherung (Aufladung) und Energieentladung (Umwandeln der Aufladung in Geschwindigkeit) der Rute. 
Es existiert also überhaupt kein Widerspruch zwischen gefühlten und gemessenen Werten. 
_„Ich möchte erst noch 2-3 Blanks gemäß meiner Berechnungen _"tunen"_, um die Ergebnisse auch für den Rutenbau nutzen zu können. Für fertige Ruten reicht es jetzt schon.“
_Die Ergebnisse nicht nur meiner zurechtgestutzten Rute sprechen für sich, alles stimmt bis aufs Gramm genau. 
_ „Um das geeignete "Wurfgewicht" und eine Aktionsklassifizierung zu ermitteln, reicht es, eine kurze Auslenkungsmessung an der Rute vorzunehmen und diese Daten auszuwerten.“ 
_Das "Wurfgewicht"steht in Anführungsstrichen, weil bereits diese Bezeichnung eine Interpretation enthält. 
Zur Messung: Es wird bei zwei verschiedenen Auslenkungen der Rute das zugehörige Auslenkungsgewicht ermittelt: 
1. Auslenkung 3,75° entsprechend 1/15 der Rutenlänge. Dies entspricht dem geeigneten Schussgewicht der Schnur. Bei dieser Auslenkung BEGINNT der Verlauf der Rutentypischen Federkennlinie, unterhalb unterliegt dieser Verlauf starken Schwankungen. Hunderte von Ruten wurden so vermessen, die Werte selbst von Profis bestätigt und dieser Wert "steht". 
Das gleiche wird bei 15° Auslenkung wiederholt, hieraus ergeben sich dann Werte zur Aktion der Rute. 
Zusätzlich werden über den Knotenpunkt  Rute geometrische Werte für die typischen Punkte der Biegelinie der Rute ermittelt. 

_ “Die Rute kann eine bestimmte Kraft übertragen (Aufladung, Wurfgewicht) und entfaltet diese entsprechend ihrer Aktion (Kraft-Auslenkungs-Kennlinie). Sonst nichts!!“
_Eine "10er" Schnur kannst du mit einer "5er" Rute nicht werfen und umgekehrt. Belastung und Rutenkennlinie müssen zueinander passen. 
_ „Eine Rute speichert und überträgt _Energie_, die _in Form von Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung_ der Rutenspitze auf die Schnur übertragen wird.“
_Spannenergie + Wurfbeschleunigung => Schnurgeschwindigkeit
_ „es gibt selbstverständlich Überlagerung der Bewegungen beim Wurf, trotzdem erfolgt die GESAMTE Übertragung der Wurfenergie über die Rute und wird DIREKT und unmittelbar gemäß der _nicht linearen Federkonstante_ der Rute übertragen.“
_Außer der Rute gibt es eben keine Verbindung zur Schnur, also hängt alles von den Ruteneigenschaften ab. (Auch Rutenlänge ist eine Ruteneigenschaft!!) 
_ „Die ganze Sache basiert auf dem Energieerhaltungssatz und mit stark _vereinfachten linearen Zusammenhängen_ wie Kraft=MasseXBeschleunigung komme ich hier nicht aus.“
_Energie lässt sich nicht vernichten oder verbrauchen, nur umwandeln z.B.: Spannenergie in Geschwindigkeitsenergie. Dies ist ein Naturgesetz genau wie die Schwerkraft. Um dies für ein Federsytem wie die Fliegenrute zu berechnen, reichen stark vereinfachte Formeln der normalen Schulphysik nicht aus. 
_ „_Eine schwerere Rute speichert mehr Energie_ und der Verlauf des Wechsels zwischen Aufladung und Geschwindigkeit verläuft anders.“ 
_Gleiche Geschwindigkeit mit mehr Masse ergibt höheren Energiebetrag und die Massenträgheit gewinnt an Einfluss bei der Beschleunigung. 

Detaillierter möchte ich hier nicht werden, es geht nämlich wirklich stark in Richtung OFF-TOPIC. 
Wenn du oder irgendwer sonst tiefergehende Fragen hast, antworte ich gerne per PN oder wir machen hierzu einen eigenen Fred auf. Von mir aus gerne, nur möchte ich nicht dastehen, als ob ich hier anfangen wollte zu "missionieren".


----------



## laverda (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hi Flyfisher1, 
ich habe erst jetzt deinen Beitrag gelesen und möchte kurz darauf antworten. 
Erstmal danke für dein Lob bezüglich der Rute, aber auch hier habe ich etwas unkonventionell gearbeitet. Die Rute musste SCHNELL fertig werden und daher habe ich in Ermangelung der notwendigen Utensilien und Hilfstoffe die Ringe mit dünner geflochtener Angelschnur angewunden, die ich auch zum Binden von größeren Streamern verwende. Der "2-Komponenten-Lack" ist Epoxi-Kleber (1h Topfzeit, 12h Ablüftzeit), der sich hervorragend mit einem Zahnstocher auftragen lässt und dann mit einem Minispachtel abgezogen wird. Der bildet eine wunderbar gleichmäßige Schichtdicke, ist aber ansonsten so viskos, dass keine "Rutendrehbank" notwendig ist, um "Rotznasen" zu vermeiden. Eigentlich müsste diese Kombination hinreichend dauerfest sein. Ansonsten ist die Rute unlackiert, warum auch Kunststoff mit Kunststoff überziehen?
Das mit den 2cm produktionsbedingtem Überstand finde ich wirklich sehr interessant und passt auch insgesamt sehr gut ins Bild der vermessnen Blanks!!!

Bezüglich der individuellen (Fein-!!!)Abstimmung kann auch ich nur voll zustimmen. 
Auch ich trage nicht beispielsweise jedes Hemd in Größe 42 und es passt auch nicht jedes gleich gut und zu jedem Anlass. Aber auf die 42 kann ich mich selbst im Schlussverkauf am Wühltisch verlassen und muss nicht auch noch jeweils die Größen drunter oder drüber mit in die Kabine schleppen. 
ALLE technischen Angaben beinhalten schließlich Toleranzen. Wenn die aber so groß werden, dass der bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch innerhalb der Toleranz nicht gewährleistet werden kann, ist per Definition eigentlich jedes produzierte Stück Ausschuss. 

Appropos Biker: 
Ich fuhr über Jahre ne 1000er .... na rate mal welche ............mein Alias macht´s deutlich, Neukauf anno 82. Die anderen fuhren Ducati und Guzzi


----------



## Thomas E. (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Meines Erachtens ersetzt auch eine exakte Messmethode nicht das individuell empfundene optimale Wurfgewicht, welches man durch Ausprobieren erhält. 
Dafür ist das subjektive Gefühl und die Art und Weise, wie man die Rute bewegt zu unterschiedlich.
Auch ich würde mich beratend nie auf ein Gramm genau festlegen.

Zum Beispiel gehen die Italiener um R. Pragliola mit ihrer TLT- Technik einen ganz anderen Weg.
Sie belasten z.B. eine 7´ Rute der Kl.5 nur mit einer 2er Schnur und werfen mit dieser Kombination äußerst rasant und präzise !

Eine Messmethode, wie exakt sie auch sein mag, wäre sicherlich hier zu einem ganz anderen empfohlenen Wurfgewicht gekommen.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## laverda (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hi Thomas, 
du sagst, dass "die Italiener" mit einer 5er Rute und 2er Schnur werfen. 
Woher stammt die 5?, woher stammt die 2? 
Ich bezweifele nicht, dass durch eine wesentlich höhere Beschleunigungsbewegung  die Masse/Trägheit einer 2er Schnur eine 5er Rute benötigt. 

Trotzdem ist dies ein Spezialfall und weicht erheblich von dem ab, was man üblicherweise praktiziert. 

Du selbst erwähnst eine Zugehörigkeit von Rutenaktion und Schnurmasse indem du die 5 und 2 überhaupt ins Spiel bringst. Ergo akzeptierst auch du Abhängigkeit von Rute und Wurf/Schussgewicht. 
Bleiben wir aber bei der Rute, denn nur auf diese beziehen sich die Auswertungen: 

Das einzige, was ich hier ermittel sind technische Daten von Ruten, die Messdaten der charakteristischen Eigenschaften der RUTE sind. Die Hersteller heute empfehlen "Schnurklassen", die bauartbedingt und durch Toleranzen selbst innerhalb einer Schnurklasse über mehrere Gramm schwanken und somit erst die Abstimmung derart erschweren. 

Niemand bezweifelt die Sinnhaftigkeit der z.B. der Längenangabe einer Rute. Was würdest du beispielsweise von der Angabe "Rutenlänge so zwischen 2 und 3m" halten, oder der ach so geliebten Größe "Rutengewicht so etwas unter ein viertel Pfund". Die Messung der physikalischen Größen Länge und Masse ist lediglich etwas einfacher und jedem Menschen geläufig. 
Hier wird um wenige Gramm ein riesen Tullus gemacht, die für das Wurfverhalten nun wirklich kaum eine Rolle spielen. Genau da aber, wo wir verlässliche Angaben wirklich brauchen für die FUNKTION der Rute, heißt es immer: Versuch macht klug die paar hundert € Lehrgeld musst du eben einkalkulieren, wenn du dich im "erlauchten Kreis der Wissenden" einordnen willst. 

Wer hier Zweifel anmelden möchte, dem sei wirklich empfohlen, mal seine bevorzugte Abstimmung (für "normale Wurftechnik) auszumessen, d.h. Belastung der Rute bei 1/15 Auslenkungslänge und dazu das Schnurgewicht, bei dem die Abstimmung ordentlich arbeitet.  Man "fühlt" ausschließlich die Auswirkungen physikalischer Effekte beim Werfen. Was dem einzelnen als angenehm erscheint sei dahingestellt. 

Natürlich kannst du mit einer Brandungsrute auf Rotaugen stippen. Lang genug ist die, vielleicht etwas schwer im Gewicht aber ganz sicher sprechen die TECHNISCHEN DATEN der Rute absolut dagegen. 
Bereits jede Spinnrute hat einen Bereich, in dem die zu beschleunigende Masse und Federkonstante der Rute eine maximale Weite ermöglichen, bzw. ein "gutes Wurfgefühl" vermitteln. Nur haben wir es hier mit einer Punktmasse zu tun, bei der Fliegenschnur kommt auch die Massenverteilung über die Schnurlänge ins Spiel und erfordert einen anderen BeschleunigungsVERLAUF. Dies wird über den Verlauf der Federkennzahl der Rute (Aktionsverlauf) ermöglicht. 

Nochmals ganz deutlich: Die berechneten Angaben sind TECHNISCHE DATEN, die die Eigenschaften des Produktes Rute sehr genau beschreiben. WELCHE Wertepaarung Rute/Schnur für einen persönlichen Wurfstil bevorzugt wird, hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun. 
Das ermittelte Schussgewicht sagt aus, dass sich die Rute unter dieser Belastung um 1/15 ihrer Länge neigt und dass diese Belastung einem Schnurgewicht entspricht, mit dem ein "schießenlassen" der Schnur und das Halten der Schnur in der Luft für Vor- und Rückschwung mit "normaler" Wurftechnik auf alle Fälle anständig funktioniert und die Rute dabei weder unter- noch überlastet ist.  
Natürlich ist die Rute kein Katapult und die Spannenergie ist nur ein kleiner Teil der übertragenen Gesamtenergie (Im Bereich "7er" Ruten gerade mal um die 250 - 300 MilliJoule). Die gesamte Wurfenergie wird jedoch über die Rute übertragen und diese reagiert darauf stets in Abhängigkeit der Federkennzahl der jeweiligen Belastung/Auslenkung. 
Da es hier nicht um den Sonderfall aus der Schulphysik geht (Energie=MasseXBeschleunigung), um einen Energiebetrag zu berechnen, sondern der VERLAUF der Übertragung ausschlaggebend ist, liegt hier  ein erheblich komplexerer Zusammenhang vor. Man muss die allgemeine Form des Energieerhaltungssatzes anwenden. 
Wer zu diesem Thema weitere Infos oder Diskussion wünscht bitte im Fred "Fliegenruten, Bestimmung und Abstimmung" weiterposten. Den mach ich jetzt mal auf.


----------



## Bellyboater (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

@ Laverda

Thomas meint 7 Fuß, Klasse 5.


----------



## laverda (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Danke ich korrigiere das. Prinzipiell ist es aber das gleiche!


----------



## Thomas E. (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Laverda !

Leider eine zu aggressive und beleidigende Ausdrucksweise, somit ist eine weitere kontroverse aber interessante Diskussion für mich belanglos. #d

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Anregung:

Im Wurf wird, schon während der anfänglichen Rutenbiegung bis zum Stopp der Rute Bewegungsenergie direkt in die Schnur geladen. Und schließlich überträgt die sich entspannende Rute noch einen Teil der in ihr gespeicherten Energie auf die Schnur, der gemessen an der Gesamtenergie gering ist !
Also ist der vielfach angenommende Vergleich zum Katapult- Flitzebogeneffekt irreführend.
Natürlich kann man mit einer 10er Rute auch eine 5er Schnur werfen. 
Das Problem, warum etwas schwieriger ist nicht die fehlende Rutenbiegung, sondern das übermäßige Gewicht der Rute, welches beschleunigt werden muß.
(natürlich alles rein wurftechnisch, nicht fischereilich betrachtet).

Trotzdem schönen Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## laverda (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

OkiDoki Thomas, 
ich möchte niemand auf den Schlips treten, und wenn du meine etwas überzogene Ausdrucksweise als beleidigend empfunden hast, bitte ich dich hiermit um Entschuldigung, das war keinesfalls meine Absicht. 
Ich werde den obigen Beitrag modifizieren und etwas neutraler formulieren.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Laverda,



> Ich habe aufgrund der andauernden Fehlangaben bei Ruten ein Analyseprogramm (FLYRAN, FLY Rod ANalising)zur umfassenden Auswertung o.g. Messmethode (3-Punkt-Messung) geschrieben und den Blank aufgrund der FLYRAN-Ergebnisse an der Spitze um 8,5 cm und am Handteil um 7,5 cm eingekürzt. Ich habe nach Erfahrungen anderer auch im Internet gefragt und......:
> die Fachwelt schrie auf, sowas könne man doch nicht machen, das Ergebnis KÖNNE gar nichts werden und ich solle bloß niemand sowas empfehlen, ich könne doch wohl selbst nicht ernsthaft SOLCHEN Ergebnissen trauen usw. usw.



Natürlich kann man einen Blank kürzen; nur meine Meinung dazu bleibt bestehen - die negativen Aspekte einer solchen Kürzung überwiegen die Positiven. Auch weil ich selbst Blanks gekürzt habe (z.t. auch unfreiwillig) und solche Ruten geworfen habe.
Ohne Zweifel erhöht man mit der Kürzung die mittlere Steifigkeit der Rute. Aber die Art der Aktion ändert sich ebenfalls. Die Spitze wird steifer - man verschiebt in Richtung durchgehender Aktion (der Aktionswinkel wird kleiner). Das ist nicht unbedingt erwünscht. Die für mich subjektiv besten Blanks haben jedoch eine sehr dünne Spitze und einen hohen AW. Dazu zählen auch Ruten mit Solitip - die Vorteile sind insbesondere im Nahbereich zu sehen und beim Drill eines Fisches. Schau dir doch einmal die Top-Serien von Sage an.



> Nur absolut NIEMAND konnte mit Fakten begründen, WARUM denn das nicht gehen sollte (alles Individualisten).



?? Es wurden doch Gründe genannt. Dazu zählt auch die kürzere resultierende Rute.



> Die FLYRAN-WERTE des Blanks waren ziemlich eindeutig und ich habe in meiner Eigenschaft als Physik-gläubiger Ingenieur den Blank entsprechend gekürzt und das Rütchen aufgebaut. Design egal, funktionieren muss die!!!!



Das Messen ist eine Sache; die Interpretation der objektiven Daten eine Andere.



> Die Rute ist jetzt fertig und heute habe ich die fast 2 Stunden probegeworfen.
> Wurfeigenschaften: Ich habe entspannt über 15 m Schnur in der Luft halten können und die 20m Marke deutlich überworfen. Einer, der es richtig kann, schickt bestimmt noch einige Meter Backing mit hinaus. (Ich muss unbedingt mal einen Flifi-kurs buchen)
> Übrigens: Die o.g. Rute ist meine ERSTE Selbstgebaute und 3. Fliegenrute überhaupt. Ich konnte also auf keinerlei Erfahrung zurückgreifen, die ist sozusagen "am Reißbrett entstanden".



Mich wundert dann nur, wie du einschätzen kannst, ob die Rute "etwas taugt". In der Regel braucht man dazu schon Erfahrung und eine Referenz, mit der man vergleichen kann.
Ich hab auch schon eine PacBay aufgebaut und Andere von dieser Marke geworfen - IMHO sind das keine besonderen Blanks. Da diese von Hause aus schon etwas "lahm" sind (niedriger AW) bin ich schon etwas skeptisch bei einer weiteren Kürzung.

Übrigens hat sich gezeigt, das die Rute an sich keinen so großen Einfluss auf die durchschnittliche Wurfdistanz hat.
Siehe dazu eine Studie unter Mitarbeit von Dr. Grunde Lövoll:
http://www.sexyloops.com/articles/8rod.shtml

Eine 100% eineindeutige Funktion zwischen dem Wurfgewicht und der Federkonstante zu finden ist schwierig. Es gibt zwar schon einen Zusammenhang zwischen diesem Wert und der Schnurklasse; jedoch unterliegt das einer gewissen Streuung. Das hängt auch vom individuellen Wurfstil und dem Einsatzzweck ab. 
Was man evtl. angeben kann ist ein Mittelwert. Zum Beispiel trifft die Effektive Rutennummer (ERN) der CC-Methode recht gut das stat. Mittel der angegebenen Schnurklassen vom Hersteller (wenn man den Datensatz von superbob.org analysiert).

Thomas hat schon Recht, die Italiener verwenden relativ zur mittl. Steifigkeit der Rute sehr leichte Schnüre.

Zitat von Thomas:


> Und schließlich überträgt die sich entspannende Rute noch einen Teil der in ihr gespeicherten Energie auf die Schnur, der gemessen an der Gesamtenergie gering ist !
> Also ist der vielfach angenommende Vergleich zum Katapult- Flitzebogeneffekt irreführend.



Das ist korrekt; momentan nehmen wir an, dass etwa 20% der zur Schnur übertragenen Energie als potenzielle Energie in der Rute gespeichert wird. Der Rest wird direkt an die Schnur, vor allem durch die Rotation der Rute, übertragen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## laverda (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

_


torstenhtr schrieb:



			Hallo Laverda,
Natürlich kann man einen Blank kürzen; nur meine Meinung dazu bleibt bestehen - die negativen Aspekte einer solchen Kürzung überwiegen die Positiven. Auch weil ich selbst Blanks gekürzt habe (z.t. auch unfreiwillig) und solche Ruten geworfen habe.
Ohne Zweifel erhöht man mit der Kürzung die mittlere Steifigkeit der Rute. Aber die Art der Aktion ändert sich ebenfalls. Die Spitze wird steifer - man verschiebt in Richtung durchgehender Aktion (der Aktionswinkel wird kleiner). Das ist nicht unbedingt erwünscht. Die für mich subjektiv besten Blanks haben jedoch eine sehr dünne Spitze und einen hohen AW. Dazu zählen auch Ruten mit Solitip - die Vorteile sind insbesondere im Nahbereich zu sehen und beim Drill eines Fisches. Schau dir doch einmal die Top-Serien von Sage an.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


torstenhtr schrieb:


> Das sagst du jetzt.
> Als ich nachfragte, hätte diese Aussage schon ein wenig weiter geholfen (auch in Sachen Argumente).
> 
> _?? Es wurden doch Gründe genannt. Dazu zählt auch die kürzere resultierende Rute._
> ...


----------



## AGV Furrer (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

*An alle die inzwischen vergessen haben worum es in diesem Thread eigentlich ging: 
Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*


Wie wäre es wenn die Diskussion über das kürzen, verlängern, umbiegen, verknoten oder sonst was eines Blanks in einem separaten Thread erörtert wird.

Leser die sich für das eigentlich Thema interessieren fänden dann wieder was sie suchen - und die Blank Absäger könnten in Ruhe ihre Kenntnisse der Physik austauschen.


----------



## Sunray (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Zumal diese Diskussion schon endlos im Fliegenfischer-Forum geführt wurde.

Bin gespannt, wann sich das Thema bei Leidenschaft-Meerforelle wiederfindet|kopfkrat

Gruß

Marco


----------



## spin-paule (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Wow... habe schon immer vermutet, dass das Thema _Aktion _einer Rute  +Länge, +Ringabstand, +Ringdurchmesser, etc.) im Zusammenspiel Schnurtyp und persönliche (Fein-)Motorik äußerst komplex ist!!!

Laverda, Torsten & Genossen... besten Dank für den Beweis und meinen Respekt! 

Für mich jedoch eine Nummer zu hoch... macht aber nix - auch ohne diesbezügliches Fachwissen liebe ich das Fliegenfischen. Ich gehe zu meinem Tackle-Dealer und werfe die gewünschte AFTMA-Klasse +/- probe und wenn ich ein gutes Gefühl habe, dann kaufe ich diese, sofern es mein Budget zulässt.

Bei den Schnüren habe ich bisher 5er und 6er (WF und DT) diverser Hersteller probiert und seit Erwerb einer 7/8er-Rute erfreue ich mich einer WF-8er XXD (Scientific Anglers) mit langer Keule, die für mich eine kleine Evolution darstellt, weil sie echt gut abgeht und mir selbst bei großer Schnurlänge in der Luft beim finalem Abwurf noch ein paar Klänge aus der Hand "reisst".

In Folge dessen interessiere ich mich nun für die Funktionsweise eines Schusskopfes und habe bisher nicht recht verstanden, wie der Gesamtaufbau ist (Backing? dann Flugschnur? dann Schußkopf? Dann X? dann Vorfach?). Bin bei der Suchfunktion hier hängengeblieben und frage mich, ob ein Mitglied ein Herz für Anfänger hat und mir eine Skizze oder EINFACHE Beschreibung liefern kann?


Wünsche eine gute Saison und viele viele _tight-lines_


Gruß

Paul


----------



## Thomas E. (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Paul !

Ein Schußkopf entspricht der "Keule" der WF- Schnur.
Schußkopf plus einer Runnig Line (nach Wahl) entspricht einer WF- Schur.
Der Schußkopf hat vorn eine Verjüngung und hinten keine, oder eine, die kürzer ist als die Vordere. Diese Seite verbindest Du fest, oder Schlaufe in Schlaufe zum schnellen Wechseln mit der gewählten Running line.

Zu lange oder zu schwere "Shooting Heads" kannst Du von hinten her vorsichtig einkürzen, zum Feintunning mache ich es bei manchen sogar noch vorne (bitte Vorsicht!)

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## spin-paule (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Hallo Thomas,

Danke für Deine einleuchtende Antwort!

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, muss die  "Running Line" gar keine WF oder DT sein (da war ich mir unsicher). Eine entsprechende Mono tut´s auch... oder?

Zusammenfassung (vom Tip her betrachtet):

Hechtstreamer  -  Vorfach  -  Schußkopf  -  Running-line  -  Backing   ...voilá



Gruß

Paul


----------



## Thomas E. (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage zum Thema Schusskopf*

Ganz genau, so ist die Reihenfolge !

Eine "Running Line" wird unter dieser Bezeichnung so angeboten, es gibt sie in verschiedenen Stärken und normal beschichtet, wie jede Fliegenschnur.
Man kann auch Mono- rund, flach, oval usw. nehmen, mag ich aber nicht.

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------

